# Right side reardoor on trailer hard to open



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

bsem1 said:


> My wife has a Sundown Starlite 727 trailer and the rear right side door is hard to open and close.Does anyone have any solutions? Thank you very much


Not sure if the problem is that the hinges need greasing, the door is not fitting square, floor mats jutting out and impeding opening and closing: could be anything. I suggest taking some video of the problem and send it to your nearest Sundowner dealer for advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Kind of sounds like my right rear door (I have slant load with double doors) although closing isn't a problem. I just put my left foot on the left door to keep it from moving and give the right one a steady, strong pull. In my instance, its just a snug fit that has "loosened" up more with use. I also put a bit of lubricant where the two doors meet in the middle (that helped too) and I make sure there's nothing built up in the edges.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

If it's jamming (basically metal on metal somewhere) check the frame - ill fitting or jamming doors are a symptom of a twisting frame.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I had to use WD 40 on my handles, hinges, etc….helps immensely! Spray iron and leave it a day or so…...


----------

